# General > Recipes >  Recipes for Fussy Toddler!

## KCI

OK, Desperate Mum here!

Do any of you have some recipes or ideas for a very fussy toddler, who won't eat with cutlery, so everything needs to be finger food at the moment!
Running out of ideas with Little KCI   :: 
He won't eat fish fingers, sausages etc - have tried him on home made ones as well, but not interested.  He loves fruit, but I'm trying to get him to eat more meat.
I've been trying Annabel Karmel recipes, but he's not that keen, and neither am I, as they always have so many ingredients!  :: 

Any ideas will be much appreciated!

----------


## mum of three

Your very lucky the wee one likes fruit. My youngest wont touch fruit or veg unless its very well disguised and if he finds it actually gags. Any tips on getting him to eat better greatly appreciated. His 2 big sisters will eat whatever is put in front of them and are willing to try things. Have you tried to disguise the meat in sauces ie spag bol, lasagne. Maybe sausage casserole or something with mash and gravy. Always goes down well here.

----------


## annemarie482

for my wee one i basically make a cubed picnic!!
just dice meat, cheese, vegetables etc 
i also find that a wee ramikin dish of tomato sauce "dip" works wonders with all food lol

----------


## KCI

Thanks for the ideas!
I am lucky, as he loves eating fruit and a few vegetables like carrots, broccoli, sometimes turnip.
He's just really fussy about proper meals now - although tonight I managed to get him to eat some mince, veg and mashed pots.  I tried him with some tomato sauce for the 1st time, and he loved it!
I suppose I'll just have to keep trying - he's probably just being a typical toddler.  The rebellion has started already!   ::

----------


## annemarie482

tomato sauce is a must have in my house!!
my very fussy 3 year old will eat nothing without it! lol
i think he just loves dipping his food  ::  x

----------


## Dadie

I would make fish goujons or chicken...just cut into little strips and dip into egg then flour then egg again then breadcrumbs (jazz the breadcrumbs up with herbs or a bit of curry powder) bunged on a tray and baked in the oven.
Or things on a stick ...mini kebabs on cocktail sticks(use wooden ones and soak them for an hour or so beforehand) ..bit of steak/pork/chicken a cherry tomato slice of onion, chunk of pepper etc...served with yellow (tumeric) rice with peas...

A good thing to do is invite a little friend round for tea that is a good eater ... its surprising what peer pressure can do!

And dips of all sorts are good..humous, cheesy chive etc with veg sticks.

----------


## Dadie

It also works if you can get them to "help" make the food...if you can bear the mess.
They are more willing to eat something they have made..
I get the girls to help coat the goujons in breadcrumbs or thread what they want on the sticks before cutting the point off the sticks!
And the amount of lunches we have had as a picnic under the kitchen table with a sheet over it as a den.....desperation....

----------


## KCI

Thanks Dadie - appreciate all the ideas!

Little KCI hasn't made many little friends yet - takes after his Dad!   :: 

I like the idea of a picnic under the table though - sounds like something he would go for!
Will try it in the next few days, and let you know how we get on!

----------


## Beat Bug

A favourite with mine when they were little  was WigWam. A pile of mash, peaked to a point, with sausages, either whole or halved lengthwise, with baked beans arouns the outside. Another was Caveman Crunch. Shepherds, or cottage, pie, with crushed cornflakes on the top before baking. The mere name of the dish is enough to get kids eating. A bit like the ad for Green Giant sweet corn!

----------


## Dadie

Spagetti bolagnaise...worms!
Broccoli and cauli trees with a cheesy dip (cheese sauce in a wee pot).
The cauli can be dyed funny colours with food colouring in the pan..hubby doesnt appreciate blue veg though!
Food arranged on the plate as a smiley face
Sandwiches cut out with cookie cutters.
teddy bears picnic..using the plastic teaset...

No treats and filling up on juice between meals helps...I know its hard when they ask for something healthy like a banana, but no snacks at least an hour before mealtimes...if not 2 hours!
If they dont eat their meal no snacks until the next meal is eaten..works in our house!
Dont overload the plate and if he finishes his dinner he can have more or/and a pudding (usually a yoghurt in our house)
If he doesnt eat his dinner no pudding!
That works really well in our house if one of the girls has finished and the other is messing with their dinner!

----------


## nightspirit

We really don't have the meat problem with our three year old girl it's veg but I know a fair few people who do with their wee boys!
They say their little boys over chew or don't like the texture?
you said that you managed to get mince and tatties into him so why not try other mince variations? Thats how I sneak in veg, most of her meals are mince based or she'd eat nothing but meat and tatties, total meat monster!
Chilli's a real hit, spag bol, home made turkey burgers, or lamb meatballs? Our girls mad about pork and mushroom meatballs. Does the wee one like soup?  coz mince soup is a GREAT one, my little girl and all my nephews love that one!  It's pretty much mince and tatties in one pan cooked like soup with a couple of beef stock cubes minus the bisto.
Might not even be a prob with texture or even with being a lazy eater which I've heard.  You just get some people that plain dont like the taste of meat and go vegi.  
Best o luck and I'm sure it'll come

----------


## alanatkie

have you tried getting them to help home made pizza. You can cut up all the meats etc small & get them to help. Even my older kids love doing this & for quickness you can use shop bought nam breads & they only take 5 minsin the oven.

----------


## Incognit0

When children say they don't like something it is usually not that they don't like it but would prefer something else. I would love to eat chocolate for tea every day but I know I can't. We have to make these decisions for our children...

Also remember that they say it takes 10 'tastes' for a child to become accustomed to a food and know if they really like it or not - the automatic response to a new taste is dislike. Just be patient and persistant. If they are hungry they will eat - no snacks and all that  :Smile:

----------


## KCI

Thanks so much for all the ideas!

Unfortunately, KCI is only 18 months old, and not speaking much yet, so he's not actually saying he doesn't like something!  :: 

He's been ill again, so that may have been something to do with him being fussy.  Over the last few days, he's been quite good, and has actually been eating things like chicken and sausages! ::   Although he has now gone off mince and tomato sauce!  

Kids, eh!

Might try the homemade pizzas one day - he might like that!

----------

